# Quotes of the day!



## Mikko

Guys, if you are stuck on something and you are not sure of something, pray to God now and surely He will show you a way for it. Don't stop believing in Him. Pray with all your heart. Don't let other things ruin your faith in God.

Have a nice day and God bless you 

You can post any other quotes as well :clap


----------

